# This is fun...



## Skip Cooper (Apr 5, 2007)

Try this link, you'll have to scroll down and activate the controls. I could only get 37 meters, myself. But then again, I was probably distracted by the ADD, :lookie: 

http://www.mis-group.com/funny/drunk/help_the_drunk_get_home-Original.htm


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 5, 2007)

heehee I tried 3 times and got 42 metres each time, I'm rubbish! lol

He gets about as far as me, now I seem to have a pet drunk sleeping on my desktop in the background!


----------



## Kreth (Apr 5, 2007)

Get yer damn moush outta [hic] my face...


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 5, 2007)

81 meters, but I have had some experience in this sort of thing!


----------



## someguy (Apr 9, 2007)

58...


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 9, 2007)

45 on the first time...I'll keep on walking.


----------



## kid (Apr 10, 2007)

65 meters on the second try


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 10, 2007)

my best out of three was 70.

But, there was something familiar about the character...


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 10, 2007)

There's Rich!!!  I only got to 52 meters after the second try.  The first?  You'll laugh-  3!


----------

